# Lost dog uintas 7/27/16



## Striga (Jul 28, 2016)

'Zeus' got lost at Shingle Creek Trailhead on 7/27/16. He is a 3 year old German Shepherd mix, wearing a black collar w/ tags and he is microchipped. He is human/dog friendly, can be shy, but will come to treats. If he is seen/found please call/text Kailey @ (435) 315-7747. Any information is appreciated. Thank you!


----------

